# RADEON R350 driver installation!!!

## Vinyl

I did search around but not find any helpfull information, can anyone post a full guide on how to get R350 ATI chipset to work? 

eg: Radeon 9800 PROLast edited by Vinyl on Sun Jul 27, 2003 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

```
emerge ati-drivers

fglrxconfig

modprobe fglrx
```

and if nothing goes wrong, you should have a working driver. Then just add fglrx to your modules.autoload file and you're set. If you have a look round the forums, there are lots of threads about Radeons. For example: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793

----------

## Vinyl

Well, thx Wedge_  i read this thread, but i dont see anyone telling to be succesful with RV350 chipset.

My specs:

AMD 2000XP

EPOX 8kha+

Radeon 9800 PRO

```

vinyl kernel # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

00:0c.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 1b)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 1b)

00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 1b)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)s:

```

Right now i am using VESA, but this 60Hz is getting really annoying after 2-3 hours. What i have done right now is, i compiled the kernel with AGPART module, DRM off, MTTR support

What i am looking is if someone WAS succesfull getting a RADEON 9800 PRO (RV350 chipset) to work probably under:

2.4.20-gentoo-r5

xfree 4.3.0

Thanks for any help!!

----------

## Wedge_

I've got a 9800 Pro (it's actually the R350 chipset) which works fine, and I installed the driver the same way I suggested up above. Have you actually tried emerging ati-drivers?

----------

## Vinyl

I will try it out now, one more question before i start, do i need to

emerge xfree-drm

before i merge the ati-drivers?

----------

## Wedge_

Nope, just ati-drivers.

----------

## Vinyl

Well emerged the drivers, screen stays blank if i try to startup, Wedge_ can you please post your XF86Config file, lspci, lsmod outputs!

at creation of the config file i get this line at Section Device:

```
#BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time
```

i removed the # at the start

the fglrx.o module loads (with warnings thou)

What Depth do you have when starting up the x-server?

----------

## Wedge_

 *Vinyl wrote:*   

> What Depth do you have when starting up the x-server?

 

My default depth is 24, I don't think the drivers support 16 bit.

 *Vinyl wrote:*   

> Well emerged the drivers, screen stays blank if i try to startup, Wedge_ can you please post your XF86Config file, lspci, lsmod outputs! 

 

lsmod output wouldn't be of any use to you - I've got AGP support compiled into the kernel, not as modules, so it'd just be the fglrx module that was listed. I don't think there's anything much you can do with lspci either, but here it is: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01e0 (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01eb (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ee (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ed (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ec (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ef (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 006c (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 006d (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800]

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)

```

You can see my XF86Config here: http://wedge.xwlegacy.net/XF86Config-4

Could you post your /var/log/XFree86.0.log file? It's really helpful for troubleshooting problems like this.

----------

## Vinyl

Here Wedge_ as you can see it seems the x-server starts up just fine, but i have a blank screen :/

XFREE LOG

http://valinor.jkh.uni-linz.ac.at/XFree86.0.log.old

XF86CONFIG

http://valinor.jkh.uni-linz.ac.at/XF86Config_ATI

----------

## Wedge_

The first thing you could try is changing this line in the Device section of your XF86Config: 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
```

 to 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

If you've compiled the kernel AGP support as modules, you'll need to have them loaded first. If that doesn't work, try the 2.9.13 drivers: 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

----------

## Vinyl

I tried UseInternalAGPART "no" still the same blank screen with no error in the XFreeLog file.

Just installed the latest at-drivers, same syndrom. 

The AGPART is compiled direct into the kernel, well i dont think its a problem here since there are no errors in the XFree logfile.

Well well, anyway Wedge_ thx for all the help and infos you gave me, but i think i will have to stick with VESA for now :/.

----------

## Wedge_

From your logfile, it looks like XFree is using /etc/X11/XF86Config, not /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, and I think fglrxconfig names it's config file XF86Config-4 by default, so if you've changed the wrong one nothing will happen, so make sure that your most recent config is in /etc/X11/XF86Config. Also, try setting "IgnoreEDID" to on.

----------

## Vinyl

I renamed the writen config file from ati-driver too XF86Config thats all.

The IgnoreEDID "on" did not help either, well as said anyway thx for all your help, might be because mine is an Sapphire ATI 9800 PRO.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Vinyl wrote:*   

> The IgnoreEDID "on" did not help either, well as said anyway thx for all your help,

 

Sorry to hear that  :Sad:  If I think of anything else I'll post it here.

----------

## buddah

what about IGP 350M?

----------

## spudicus

In the Monitor section you could try commenting out the 

```
Option "DPMS"

```

line

----------

## Vinyl

 *buddah wrote:*   

> what about IGP 350M?

 

Hmm, what do you mean with this?

----------

## Vinyl

 *spudicus wrote:*   

> In the Monitor section you could try commenting out the 
> 
> ```
> Option "DPMS"
> 
> ...

 

I commented out this line and then the monitor worked , but only once when i exited and tried to change the resolution to 1600x1200 (from 1280x1024) it doesnt anymore, so i guess i need to specify the exact modelines for this monitor.

Does anyone have a Samsung Syncmaster 1100p plus Monitor and could paste his modeline settings.

----------

## Vinyl

I got it working, what i did was i loaded the ati module (modeprobe fglrx) BEFORE i used the glfxconfig from the ati-driver package, this time it found my R350 chipset and now everything looks fine.

Thanks for all the help!

----------

